# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Feja e shqiptarit

## plumbi

Feja e shqiptarit nuk eshte shqiptaria, por feja e tije eshte feja islame, eshte feja katolike, ortodokse dhe te gjitha ato fe qe nje shqiptar mendon dhe gjykon se eshte me e mire per te. 
Gjeja me e mire ne bote do te ishte kur te gjithe fete ne bote te kishin mirkuptim ndermjet veti, dhe te kishin nje tolerance dhe bashkpunim te ndersjellte...mbetshi mirë. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

Plumbi, ti e ke kapur ne siperfaqe problemin. Ne menyre qe te arrish ta kuptosh dhe vete se ku qendron thelbi, une po te pyes:

Cfare u meson feja njerezve ne lidhje me njeri-tjetrin?

----------


## Scoreg

Pergjigjja ime eshte se te ajo fjala "feja e shqipetarit eshte shqipetaria " ka nje gabim se feja nuk perzihet me kombin !
Por njeriu po spati nje fe ai nuk eshte njeri tamam sepse feja te rregullon shpirterisht te pastron zemren nga te keqijat ! Dmth ti po sqe per vete nuk je per askend e lere me per kombin !
Te jesh shqipetar me zemer e me shpirt e jo me fjale .

----------


## huggos

Nuk eshte e mundur te flitet per fe te shqiptarit e as te nje kombi tjeter.. sepse nje popull perbehet nga individe, grupe shoqerore e bashkesi te ndryshme... ku secili njeri eshte i thirrur te marre nje pozicion personal rreth ceshtjes se besimit.

Per mua pyetja eshte gabim... por me mire qe u sqarua.


miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## Albo

Vaso Pasha nuk tha "Feja e Shqiptareve..." ne numrin shumes (pergjithesim) por e shtroi jo me kot ne numrin njejes:

"Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria!"

Ky eshte nje mesazh qe nuk i drejtohet as Kombit dhe as Shqiperise, u drejtohet ne menyre individuale cdo shqiptari. Qe ta kuptoni thelbin e kesaj thenie duhet te keni te qarte se:

1. Kush eshte Shqiptar?
2. Cfare eshte Shqiptaria?

Nese lexoni ne keto forume, do te gjeni diskutime te vecanta qe jane bere per keto dy tema, dhe nese une do ti perkufizoja me pak fjale do te thosha qe:

- Shqiptare jane te gjithe ata qe kane gjak shqiptari, jetojne ne token e te pareve, ruajne historine, traditen dhe mbajne gjalle amanetet e te pareve te tyre.

- Shqiptaria eshte dashuria dhe perkushtimi qe cdo shqiptar tregon per atdheun e vet, Shqiperine.

Pra ku dolem? Dolem pikerisht tek pyetja se:

Si e shpreh secili prej nesh Shqiptarine?

Perpara se ti jepni pergjigje pyetjes, duhet te keni parasysh edhe rrethanat historike ne te cilat ndodhej Shqiperia ne kohen qe Vaso Pasha i thuri ato vargje. Nen pushtimin otoman 5 shekullor, nen trysnine dhe rrezikun e copetimit nga fqinjet, nen propaganden fetare te hoxhallareve dhe prifterinjve qe nuk psallnin shqip por arabisht e greqisht.

Nen keto rrethana, Vaso Pasha u dergoi nje mesazh te fuqishem cdo shqiptari qe  i lexoi ato rreshta, duke u bere te qarte shqiptareve qe dashuria e tyre ndaj Zotit nuk tregohet me besnikerine ndaj institucioneve te kishes e xhamise, por tregohet me dashurine qe duhet te ruajme per vendin tone, Shqiperine. Menyra me e mire per ta shprehur dashurine per Shqiperine, eshte dashuria dhe respekti qe duhet te kemi per njeri-tjetrin, packa se jemi te feve te ndryshme ! Shqiptaria e secilit prej nesh, fillon pikerisht me dashurine per njeri-tjetrin. Kush nuk e di, le ta mesoje.

Zoti eshte nje, dhe Zoti eshte dashuri !
Feja eshte dashuri ne veprim !

Njerezit mund te thone me fjale se besojne ne Zot, por Zoti nuk i gjykon njerezit thjeshte nga fjalet qe nxjerin nga goja, por nga veprat e tyre.

----------


## Seminarist

Te nderuar! Kohet e fundit une kam verejtur nje shenje shume fatkeqe qe ka nje grupim njerezish, shoqeri apo shtet!

Historikisht eshte vertetuar se kur 1. kalamajte. 2. varfanjaket. 3. Injorantet....marrin fuqi e pushtet, keto jane shenja te rrenimi te ketyre njesive (grup, shoqeri, shtet).

Me lejoni pak te kaloj ne komentin e meposhtem nga me te poshterit ne logjike!!!





[QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
[B]Vaso Pasha nuk tha "Feja e Shqiptareve..." ne numrin shumes (pergjithesim) por e shtroi jo me kot ne numrin njejes:

"Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria!"

Ky eshte nje mesazh qe nuk i drejtohet as Kombit dhe as Shqiperise,
  u drejtohet ne menyre individuale cdo shqiptari.
======================

Cfare kontradite klasike fare (jepini se kemi kohe pa te tille humor). Dmth sipas kesaj basheksia e individeve me te njejten tipare gjuhesore, tradite, gjaku, zakoni, nuk formoka nje komb, nacion apo qofte edhe shtet!!!


Te vazhdoj me tutje se kaq? 


lere lere...


po he si mendoni ju, si koment ku i bie te jete ky ne klasifikimin tim te fatkeqndjellesve te mesiperm 1, 2, 3...?

----------


## Seminarist

Tashti qe te mos ua le pergjigjen pa dhene mendimin tim:

une them, albo, se perdorimi i njejesit, ka te beje vetem me faktin se ne letersi, njejesi perdoret (si perfaqesues i shumesit) perdoret vetem me qellime perforcimi te idese se autorit, edhe konkretisht te idese se Pashko Vases, mbi unitetin e shqiptareve, qe nuk perbehet nga feja por kombesia (shqiptaria), e cila ne qofte e dores se dyte ne unitet, pas fese, atehere sipas Vasos, kjo duhet te dale e para, dmth te zevendesoje fene, pra feja (ajo qe luan rolin vendimtar ne unitetin kombetar te asaj kohe) te zevendesohet me shqiptaritet (qe dmth siaps Vasos, duhet te jete ky nocion, edhe jo feja) qe duhet ti jape ngjyrim unitetit kombetar)!


edhe mos u ngaterro fare me ate se Vasoja na paska dasgur ti drejtohet "personalisht" cdo shqiptari, e jo kombit ne pergjithesi...


cilit shqiptari "personalisht" do ti drejtohej Vasoja? E ke menduar ndonjehere shqiperine e asaj kohe?

Shqiperi as 1-miloneshe, shumica analfabete....e jo me te ishin ne gjendje te kuptonin njejesin e Vasos!


Flm!

----------


## Albo

> Nen keto rrethana, Vaso Pasha u dergoi nje mesazh te fuqishem cdo shqiptari qe i lexoi ato rreshta, duke u bere te qarte shqiptareve qe dashuria e tyre ndaj Zotit nuk tregohet me besnikerine ndaj institucioneve te kishes e xhamise, por tregohet me dashurine qe duhet te ruajme per vendin tone, Shqiperine. Menyra me e mire per ta shprehur dashurine per Shqiperine, eshte dashuria dhe respekti qe duhet te kemi per njeri-tjetrin, packa se jemi te feve te ndryshme ! Shqiptaria e secilit prej nesh, fillon pikerisht me dashurine per njeri-tjetrin. Kush nuk e di, le ta mesoje.

----------


## Seminarist

Kjo pune u pa ne kete forum, se ajo qe bejme me teper jane kundershtimet (qe ti imponojne disa) per sqarim.

Sa here keni thene ju ne kete forum, se ne nuk kemi ardhe te edukojme, por te japim mendime ketu?

Me keto lloj pergjigjesh ju keni dhene sa e sa te drejta, e sa e sa te tjera i keni hequr!

Tashti ti Albo per shembell, a nuk sheh ti mor cun, se ti ke mare mbi supe nje barre qe s'ta ka dhene kurkush...? Ti po na tregon neve mesime moralo-atdhetare e se si ne duhet ta duam njeri-tjetrin? TI?

Jo vetem qe ti nuk je kurkushi per tu drejtuar ne nje forme te tille fyerse (indirekt ndaj cdokujt ketu), por per teper analiza jote, pervec jo vertetesise, tregon se ti mendon mbi veten se je standarti i nacionalistit qe po ua tregon "Fetareve" si te sillen!!

Mbi cilat baza e ben ti kete? Mos valle ne nuk respektojme njeri-tjetrin se po debatojme apo se nuk sillemi si ti?
Kush te ka thene ty, e nga te lindi nevoja tua besh ti te qarte fetareve nje gje te tille? Mendjemadhesi kjo?


Ku e di ti ps qe une (bie fjala) nuk e respektoj nje musliman te forumit?

Te jesh i sigurte se mundesia me e madhe qe neser po te shoh forumista ne rruge, do te jete te ulem me nje prej tyre ne nje lokal per nje caj, kafe etj...se sa me disa te tjere (.....)


Dmth shkurt muabeti se ka shume per te thene me kete rast, ju qe e quani veten nacionalista e moderatorista, beni kujdes kur drejtoheni ne forume se sua ka kush per borxh....e mbi te gjitha tregoni pak kompetence per ato qe thoni...

----------


## deshmuesi

Qe ne fillm per kete theni te V. Pashes kam patur rrezervat e mija, jo per cka ajo permban ne thelb, por per vendin ku eshte vene. 
 Nuk dua te ndalem tek arsyeja qe e ka shtyre V. Pashen ta hedhe kete thenie ne popull, por ne ate se si kjo theni vepron sot aktualisht tek cdo shqiptar. Jo te gjithe shqiptaret marin te njejtin mesazh nga kjo thenie. Per nje beimtar te krishtere, kjo thenie eshte paksa provokuese , Pavaresisht se Albo perpiqet qe ta kanalizoje disi. 
 Si e mar une psh. kete thenie.  Per mua personalisht kjo thenie eshte afetare, por duke u nisur nga historia dhe kushtet ne te cilat ajo eshte thene , me duhet te pranoj nje fakt dhe fakti eshte se,  nje shqiptar i krishtere,  duhet ta mbroje vendin e tij nga cdo kembe armiku, pra Besimi esht nje verpim i dukshem i bindjes ndaj fjales dhe urdhereses se Perendise. Te mbrosh vendin tend do te thote te mbrosh familjen tende, te mbrosh token qe Perendia te dha si nje strehe ku te banosh dhe te shtohesh. Ky eshte kendveshtirmi im ne kete thenie te Pashes. Por nese nisesh nga ana leksikore e te shprehurit te kesaj thenie , athere ajo tingellon afetare, dhe afetrizmi i saj eshte pikerisht ne heqjen dore nga  Feja, dhe te qendruarit ne Shqiptarizem(qe nuk eshte fe)por qe duhet te jete nje zvendesues i tille.  "Shqiptarizma" ne vetvete permbledh gjithshka Shqiptare  te mire e te keqe, bile edhe ate qe ndodhet pertej kufijve te vendit tone, por ajo asnjehere nuk duhet ta zvendesoje Perendine Zotin Krisht ne zemer te Shqiptarit. (flas per te krishteret). Shqiptarizma eshte e vlefshem nese ajo udhehiqet nga Perendia , nga Krishti. Vetem keshtu Shqiperise nuk do ti mungoje Bekimi Paqja dhe mbrojtja e Perendise. Te gjitha kombet qe ne drejtim te "shqiptarizmes" se tyre vendosen Krishtin , paten bekim, paqe dhe mbrojtje te Perendise. Nese  i Krishteri ne "shqiptarizmen" e tij do te vendose Krishtin ,  ai do ta doje Atdheun , do ti jape dhe do ti sherbeje atij duke sakrifikuar per te. Kjo fuqi dhe ky bekim vjen vetem prej Perendise. 
 Nese V. Pasha ka patur kete qellim ne thenien e tij,  atehere mendoj se ka folur drejt, por ne te kundert  nese ai  eshte nisur nga afetarizmi i tij, (duke e quajtur besimin ne Krishti nje dicka dytesore dhe paresore atdheun) atehere , kjo eshte rruge e gabuar per cdo te krishtere. Nje i krishtere nuk mund ta ndroje fene e tij me asgje te botes, pasi Krishti tha: e c'te duet nese fiton gjithe Boten dhe ke humbur shpirtin tend?  Gjithsecili le te mendoje dhe te prononcohet simbas perzgjedhejes qe ai ka ne zemer te tij , kush ka Krishtin do te udhehiqet prej Krishtit dhe kush ka belzebulin do te udhehiqet  prej  belzebulit. Faktet kane tregua dhe tregojne se ku eshte kisha e Krishtit, eshte dhe bekimi dhe mbrojtja e Perendise. Bibla thote:Ne shtepine e te drejtit , buka dhe ushqimi nuk do te mungojne asnjehere.  Shqiptarizma ka vlere para Perendise , nese ecen simbas vullnetit te Perendise.  Bekimi dhe paqja  tek kombet nuk vjen per shkak te te tyre, por per shkak dhe miresi te Perendise. Shikoni Izraelin dhe shtetet per rreth, dhe do te bindeni per kete qe thashe. 
Bekimi dhe mallkimi i Perendise eshte i dukshem, kush ka sy  le te shohe dhe te kuptoje se "Shqiptarizma " pa Krishtin , nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje"enverizme"  e tjera.
 deshmuesi

----------


## plumbi

iliria e para, se pari nuk jam nga Tetova, dhe se dyti, eshte qesharake kur thua se kombi Ilir eshte me i vjetër se Islamizmi dhe Krishterizmi, dhe se treti nuk ekziston Islamizëm por fe Islame. Islami eshte feja që ka patur njeriu i par ne Tokë, e ai eshte profeti Ademi (Adami), dhe prej këtu njerëzit në kohëra të ndryshme dhe në kushtë të ndryshme kanë devijuar nga e vërteta, për ate Zoti Fuqiplotë dërgon emisarët, profetët e vet dhe ua tërheq vërejtjen njerëzve për devijimet...të gjithë profetët kanë urdhëruar të besot një Zot. Pra, feja ështe shumë, shumë me e vjetër se kombi, sepse kombi lindi ne shekullin XVIII  ose  XIX   nuk jam i sigurt....tani bë pakëz karahasim....
Unë jetoj në Iliridë dhe mburem se jam nga Ilirida, por kjo nuk don të thotë se duhet të pranoj kombin si më të vjetër se Feja. Përshëndetje...

----------


## Honezmi

O ju njerez!!

Tek Shqiptaret ndjenja e kombesise qendron permbi ndarjet fetare. (Ky eshte koncepti i te huajve  per Shqiprine, po ashtu dhe i -SHQIPTARVE- (po e theksoi dhe nje here-SHQIPTARVE-).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dhe mbasi Shqiptaret  nuk kishin (dhe kane)nje kulture kombetare te larte ku te pajtoheshin dhe te( pajtohen) te gjitha fete,te gjitha besimet,sic ngjane tek popujt e qyteteruar te botes;dhe mbasi fete ne Shqiperi ishin dhe (jane) me shum propagande politike se sa FE,te gjoret Shqiptare te japin pershtypjen sikur jan tre kombe ne te njejtin popull.

Dhe e dyta :i habitur!: ndividualizmi i tepruar, ose kufizimi ne krahina, e meta me e madhe e Shqiptarve, e meta fatale qe si ka lene kure te bashkoheshin dhe te (bashkohen)per te formuar nje teresi te lidhur,kombetare ose shteterore.Pra,nje boshti politik.

E treta :bleta: ashkimi i- SHQIPTARVE- ishte (dhe eshte) i veshtire akoma kur filluan te nderhynin dhe (te nderhyne)intrigat e fuqive te medha(dje),dhe intrigat dhe percarja qe ushqeine spiunet dhe provokatoret e (socem).

Pra :ngerdheshje: uke i pare ne konteks dhe te lidhura keto pika, ajo qe i mbledhe ne nje -boshte politik- eshte thenia e te nderuarit V.PASHA -FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ESHTE SHQIPTARIA-.

Nga F.KONIA:
Kush nuk e kuptone kete, eshte -GOMAR - jo Shqiptare.

----------


## lum lumi

Feja ime është SHQIPTARIA dhe pikë.

Unë ua respektoj fetë të gjithëve, dhe mos tentoni të me quani ateist apo i pafe.

Profetët për mua janë: Skënderbeu-Gjergj Kastrioti, Lekë Dukagjini, Naimi,Samiu, Papa Kristi Luarasi, Papa Kristi Negovani,
Gjergj Fishta, Asdreni,Cajupi, Hilë Mosi, Mihal Grameno, Fan Noli, Konica, V. Prenushi, Shtjefën Gjeqovi,Azem Bejta, Mic Sokoli, Shaban Polluzha, Adem Jashari, etj.etj.....

Kam lexuar edhe BIBLEN edhe KURANIN,sepse më ka interesuar mendimi i asaj kohe në civilizimin botëror tamam edhe sikur Aristotelin për mendimin në civilizimin antik të Egjeut apo Ramajanen në mendimin e asaj kohe aziatik.

E dini se sa fe ka në botë?

Pse mos të bëhet edhe një fe e re-SHQIPTARIA?

Pra, feja ime është SHQIPTARIA, dhe Zoti kur i ka krijuar pra 2500 gjuhë në Tokë, ka krijuar edhe shqipen; dhe nese ai (Zoti) flet arabisht, hebreisht apo persisht, ai flet edhe shqip.

Tung të gjithëve që jeni ngatërruar për fetë.

Mos harroni se shqiptarët kurrë nuk kanë bërë lufta fetare edhe pse kishin në shekullin e fundit tri fe.

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga iliria e para_ 
> *
> Shqiptar ishim dhe do te mbesim pa marr parasysh se cfare fryme vjen.*


Me bukur edhe se  Vaso Pasha e ka thene kete  :buzeqeshje: 

Me Respekt, 
Blendi

----------


## Emigranti

Thenia qe sherben si strumbullar i temes eshte shkeputur nga nje poezi. Poezite jane krijime letrare, pra jane plot edhe me figura letrare. Figurat letrare asnjehere nuk merren "fjale per fjale", as "germe per germe". Keshtu kur Vaso Pasha thote ne nje poezi qe 'Feja e Shqiptarit te jete Shqiptaria' ti Plumb kujton se tashti duhte te ngrihen tempujt perkates, duhet te shkollohen edhe kleriket perkates etj. etj. Hajde mor bir hajde! A ke qene ne shkolle te mesme dhe a keni bere ndonjehere ne oren e letersise koment mbi poezite, a poemat etj, pikerisht per te zberthyer mendimet e autoreve qe fshihen prapa vargjeve, apo per te nxjerre idete kryesore te veprave etj. etj. 
Jo vetem ne poezi, por edhe ne gjuhen e folur ka figura sa te duash, psh kur ndonjerit qe te ben ndonje te mire, apo per ditelindje ti i thua "Rrofsh sa malet", sipas logjikes qe perdor ti per shprehjen e Vaso Pashes, ja fut kot fare se kush eshte ai bir robi qe rron dot sa malet?

Shendet e Respekt

----------


## badylove

pershendetje njerez
 teme interesante kjo "feja e shqiptarit"une mendoj se shqiptaret jane nje popull qe skan nje fe te veten (mbare kombetare).Eshte thene qe feja e shqiptarit eshte shqipetaria ..........por koha ka treguar qe nje fe e tille eshte mare neper kembe dhe si ka rezistuar dot kohes . Shqiptaret jene nje popull me shum lloje feshe por qe dine te bashkjetojne me njeri-tjetrin sepse ne perdorim nje shprehje "secili per vete zoti per te gjithe"

----------


## besnik29

Nuk duhet harruar se kur ekzistoi njeriu i parë, nuk kishte në tokë as shqiptar e as kombe tjera. Andaj feja ekziston para kombit, pamarrparasysh per te cilin behet fjalë.
  Sa i perket atyre qe thonë se feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria, ata njerëz ende janë të përgjumur andaj ata së pari duhet të zgjohen e mandej të japin përgjigjje në këtë pyetje.
   Secila fe ka libra t e veta, hyjnore apo te keqinterpretuara, por së paku lidhet pë ndonjë libër, ju pyes juve që e keni pë fe shqiptarinë:
  Si quhet libra juaj nga e cila i nxjerrni ligjet dhe rregullat jetësore? Siq bëjnë muslimanët dhe fetë tjera.

----------


## ALBA

Teme interesante kjo dhe po shoh qe ka shume diskutime.Do tju bej une nje pyetje:sikur ne qitap apo ne bibel te ishte shkruar ,qe kjo nuk ndodh po une po bej nje shembull :mace e verdhe: e gjithe ata qe besojne fen islame do te shkojn ne arabi te jetojne dhe nuk do kthehen ne Shqiperi dhe duhet ta heqin nenshtesin Shqiptare,gjithashtu kjo pyetje vlen dhe per katoliket sikur aty te Shkonin ne itali ,dhe te hiqnin nenshtetesin .Ado ta pranonit juve kete gje????

----------


## Honezmi

Duke pare se shqiptaret nuk kane nje kulture te larte kombetare ku te pajtohen te gjitha fete,dhe gjithe besimet,sic ngjane tek popujt e qytetruar te botes;dhe mbasi fete ne Shqiperi(e anembantrojeve)jane me shume propagande se sa FE, te gjoret Shqiptare te japin pershtypjen sikur jane tre kombe ne te njejtin shtete....MORALI I KESAI:Ajo qe munde ti beje bashke shqiptaret eshte --"Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria"---Pse duhen gjithe keto....blla...e blla...

----------


## Gruda

O i shkreti  Vaso Pasha ....

Po ju more njerez ......Tue pa rrugen qe kishte marr Shqiperia ne at kohe me problemet dhe coptimet e trojave tona vrasjet ndershe vetit ndarja e fes etj.etj ....ku me ato fjal u mundua qe te bashkoj ( jep vullnet) atyre qe kan mbet ne gjys te rruges e nuk dishin se ka me shkue  ma tej ....Feja e shqiptarit asht shqiptaria nuk asht kurrgja tjeter vech si njeri para vdekjes qe i thote fjalet e fundit .... Qellimi ka qen i mir por ....ne kemi qen komb pa fe per 50 vjet  e nuk e kam pa as ni grim shqiptarie aty  ...dmth fjale pa realitet....

rrnofshi.....

----------

